# How Do I...



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 26, 2005)

I wanted quote a portion of a Tugger's reply on a thread and reply to it.

On other threads I have seen quotes in separate box at the beginning portion of a person's reply.

So when I attempted to place my reply, I clicked the "Quote" icon in the bottom right corner of the thread and a reply box came up containing the person's full message. I deleted the portion I didn't want and left the sentence that I replied to.

However, the "Quote" portion of my reply was not in a separate box and was just part of my regular message field.

What did I do wrong?

Thanks for any help.

Richard


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 26, 2005)

MULTIZ321 said:
			
		

> I deleted the portion I didn't want and left the sentence that I replied to.



When you edit the quoted text, do NOT delete the QUOTE and /QUOTE tags at the beginning and end of the quotation.  They are what tells the software the text should be displayed as a quotation, not just as regular message text.  Replacing the square brackets with curly ones so the code will show properly here, the above quote looks like this:

{QUOTE=MULTIZ321}I deleted the portion I didn't want and left the sentence that I replied to.{/QUOTE}


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks Doug,


Happy Holidays

Richard


----------

